# speedie408's 39G Journal ****R.I.P.****



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

thats a nicely setted up tank. i just started mine and i still have alot to buy lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT! :fish:

Nice setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

WELCOME!!!

Good lookin tank


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks good to me. Welcome.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd post up an update of my tank for anyone who is interested to see the little progress and drawback I've had. Basically I've been dosing EI method and doing 50% wc weekly. I've added quite a few fish and some new plants as well. Trimmed here and there to replant... Staghorn algae is begining to show up on my crypts and the tip of my vals. I've read to up the CO2 and keep dosing... what else do you vets reccomend to combat this ugly algae? Here are some pics:


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It looks like you are off to a great start and that your tank is working on filling in good.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of rams are those that you have. They are beautiful, and I'm thinking of stocking my tank with a few in hopes of successful breeding.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CAM6467 said:


> What kind of rams are those that you have. They are beautiful, and I'm thinking of stocking my tank with a few in hopes of successful breeding.


I bought these from a LFS and I was told they were regular GBR's. Although after doing some research, my female does not have the same finnage as regular GBR's. Instead of having rounded fins, she has longer pointy fins (very beautiful might I add) She already spawned with my male a week after I purchased them, but my tank is way too congested for them to rear any fry. All the eggs got eaten by my Synodontis Lucipinnis'. I think the only way I would succeed in breeding this pair is to setup a breeder tank for them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*update*

Got new plants, new filter (Eheim 2217), and rearranged some things here n there. Got some awesome Limnophila aromatica from Crispino Ramos, E. Tennellus from maclellen, Rex style reactor from Left C, and awaiting my pressurized CO2 setup. 

Here are some pics. Let me know what you guys think... what works, what don't, stuff like that. 



















My Female GBR again.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well the tank don't look anything how it looked a month ago, thats for sure. Thing's I've added/changed: 
Pressurized CO2
Rex style reactor 
Eheim 2217
Giesemann Midday & Aquafloura bulbs (these bulbs are truely night n day difference)

Updated pics from the new Canon 40D. My son broke my Rebel XT, so I was down for a good month without a camera. Feels good to be shooting again. :redface:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So happy! I finally won the Algae battle. No more staghorn and bba. I spot dosed h202 and double dosed Excel and cut down on phosphate dosage. Feels so nice to be algae free. :angel::bounce:


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the way your tank looks! Very nice. 

I would try to replace your reactor with something that's not so visible, but that's a question of taste. 

I have a question. Your pictures are very good. I assume you have some experience with photography. What kind of camera do you use? Maybe I'll reward myself with a new camera, when I win my algae battle


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Regloh said:


> I like the way your tank looks! Very nice.
> 
> I would try to replace your reactor with something that's not so visible, but that's a question of taste.


Thanks! The Rex style reactor is not even pictured, so I'm assuming you're talking about the old intank reactor. I got rid of that about a month ago. I may end up getting a needle wheel diffuser in the future due to flow constraints. As of now, I'm running an extra powerhead for added flow. It's also bulky and is very visible (black thing at the rear of the tank) but it works for now :redface:. 




Regloh said:


> I have a question. Your pictures are very good. I assume you have some experience with photography. What kind of camera do you use? Maybe I'll reward myself with a new camera, when I win my algae battle


Thanks again! I've been into cameras for a while now, but definately not a pro yet :icon_bigg... workin on better gear. My camera is a Canon 40D. The new 50D just came out so the 40D which is just as good if not better has dropped down in price substantually.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> I got rid of that about a month ago. I may end up getting a needle wheel diffuser in the future due to flow constraints. As of now, I'm running an extra powerhead for added flow. It's also bulky and is very visible (black thing at the rear of the tank) but it works for now :redface:.


Oops.. I'm not sure how I could have missed that in the new pictures... :icon_redf
The powerhead does not really look that bad. It's pretty inconspicuous (sp?). 
I wonder if you could even hide that even lower behind the plants and run the output to a second spray bar. 
Talking about spray bar. Where is your spray bar? I am guessing its in the upper left corner of the tank. The reason I ask is really quite selfish  I'm trying to re-do the filtration/circulation on my 55 and want to see what other people do.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Regloh said:


> Oops.. I'm not sure how I could have missed that in the new pictures... :icon_redf
> The powerhead does not really look that bad. It's pretty inconspicuous (sp?).
> I wonder if you could even hide that even lower behind the plants and run the output to a second spray bar.
> Talking about spray bar. Where is your spray bar? I am guessing its in the upper left corner of the tank. The reason I ask is really quite selfish  I'm trying to re-do the filtration/circulation on my 55 and want to see what other people do.


haha I'm not running a spray bar. Spray bars cut down your output flow. I am currently using the elbow that was supplied with my Eheim 2217. It's actually mounted on the front, right side of my tank. 

From what I've read and experienced, good flow is needed to fend off algae and also to get the needed nutrients/CO2 to your plants, especially if you have a large plant mass. My 2217 lost a bit of flow due to the Rex reactor, but i think my tank is doing well ever since I added the powerhead and pressurized CO2.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice tank. I like the new changes, it made it look like a totally different tank. Good work!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Very pretty. The reds are striking. I like your layout!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, this is really pretty! It actually reminds me of TexGal's tank.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> haha I'm not running a spray bar. Spray bars cut down your output flow. I am currently using the elbow that was supplied with my Eheim 2217. It's actually mounted on the front, right side of my tank.
> 
> From what I've read and experienced, good flow is needed to fend off algae and also to get the needed nutrients/CO2 to your plants, especially if you have a large plant mass. My 2217 lost a bit of flow due to the Rex reactor, but i think my tank is doing well ever since I added the powerhead and pressurized CO2.



Now that's why I could not find it 

I was always worried about the flow restriction that a spray bar comes with. I think I am leaning toward making my own. That way I can make sure that it does not affect the filter performance negatively. 

You must have a ton of flow in the tank with the 2217 and a power head. I assume you shut all that off when you take pictures


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the props guys/gals. Means alot to me since I'm constantly touching this tank ever since it's been set up. 

I don't think my tank can live up to some of the other tanks around here though. Tex Gals got some nice tanks .



Regloh said:


> You must have a ton of flow in the tank with the 2217 and a power head. I assume you shut all that off when you take pictures


Nope, everything is on durring the foto session. :biggrin: I just got the flow directed to where there are no direct plants in its flow path. I'll take some close up pics to show when I get home today.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*4-18-09* Overgrown 









My juvi male GBR I got from Fairy Lake Discus in Frisco


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the overgrown look! The reds are simply outstanding. That is a beautiful ram. Do they have any trouble getting along with guppies? Doesn't look like it, lol!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

omg so colorful! amazing tank, good work n nice fish btw


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice, the overgrown shot is stunning. Nice color and progression on your part. 

Was the very first Ram shot in post #8 taken under the Hagen T8 or just the T5's? I don't think I've seen better Ram colors in a photo.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That is a beautiful ram. Do they have any trouble getting along with guppies?


None at all. The rams keep to themselves and only chase one another if anything.



jaidexl said:


> Was the very first Ram shot in post #8 taken under the Hagen T8 or just the T5's? I don't think I've seen better Ram colors in a photo.


The first Ram shots were taken under the T8 and my first cheap Current T5's. Those lights were garbage compared to the Geissmanns.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

They worked great for the fish though


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> They worked great for the fish though


Thanks!  Here's a current pic of her all grown up:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

^ win
awesome reds!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful tank man! keep up the good work.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Very beautiful tank!
Your rams are stunning!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I'm most likely moving in a month so we'll see how the tank holds up during the move. I may have to rescape all the stem plants. Any suggestions/tips on what I should/shouldn't do? I've never moved a planted tank before.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Just so you know, your female is actually a fancy variety. Its a veil-tail GBR. Not very common at all. Often (not always) they come with other issues too. Less healthy, skittish, not as good color...

Your female has PERFECT color. AND if you ever wanted to breed them, they will mate w/ standard rams (which your male is). Well done tank man.

I take it your reactor is on the outflow of the canister? I have a 38 gallon tank that I was considering a 2217 for (I am pretty new to planted tanks). I have heard to solve the flow constriction, just put it on the inlet of the canister instead. a simple prefilter will keep it from getting totally gross, and an actual clean out really wouldnt be difficult anyways (once a year? maybe?).

James


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zavikan said:


> Just so you know, your female is actually a fancy variety. Its a veil-tail GBR. Not very common at all. Often (not always) they come with other issues too. Less healthy, skittish, not as good color...
> 
> Your female has PERFECT color. AND if you ever wanted to breed them, they will mate w/ standard rams (which your male is). Well done tank man.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I knew this female was a special girl :tongue:. As for the 2217, our tanks are pretty much identical in size. It may be safe to say this filter would be OK for you as well. I think this filter has sufficient flow but with the added reactor, it does limit the flow quite noticeably. I've also read about how people mounted the reactor on the inlet side of the canister, but that also creates other issues such as impeller noise and CO2 killing good bacteria living inside the canister. 

I'd like to try a needle wheel diffuser when I ever upgrade in tank size, but with my 39g I'm happy with the Rex style reactor w/ the 2217. 
*
4/23/09* Here's a few update shots. Did some removal and trimming of the "overgrown" look:
Bocopa Catilina starting to grow above the H2O surface. My question is, will they flower at some point?









Pearl Weed aka GBR food









Tiger Lotus growing nice n low. 









Isn't this the prettiest setup you've ever seen? lol :redface: I'll do it right my second time, I promise haha. :tongue:









FTS









I encourage all comments, good, bad, constructive, whatever it may be. Please share your thoughts. I still have a lot to learn and would like to hear what everyone thinks. :thumbsup: 

Thank you for looking.

Nick


----------



## krisco (Feb 28, 2009)

The colors in this tank are amazing. With all that growth, I find it crazy that you have managed to direct the water flow so that you can not see it on your plants. 

I can only hope to accomplish half of this.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

krisco said:


> The colors in this tank are amazing. With all that growth, I find it crazy that you have managed to direct the water flow so that you can not see it on your plants.
> 
> I can only hope to accomplish half of this.


Thanks man! I'll be getting even more reds hopefully by 2morrow, so the look is going to change. As far as water flow, it's mainly directed running across the front of the tank where there are no tall plants.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks good AlphaQup, i mean speedie :icon_cool


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

prjct92eh2 said:


> Looks good AlphaQup, i mean speedie :icon_cool


eh hem... who? :wink: Thanks man!


----------



## RamsRme (Mar 20, 2009)

Great tank! Love the reds!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*more fish pics*



RamsRme said:


> Great tank! Love the reds!


Thanks! 

Here are some new pics of my 2 favorite fish in the tank right now. Also I just received a package of "colectoris" plants from Legomaniac. On with the planting. I'll post updates soon. 










Female BN Pleco... I need a male for her.


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! Awesome golden snail  Just wait til all my BN plecos grow up and I might have a spare male for your female. Congrats on a beautiful planted tank


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AquaVu said:


> Wow! Awesome golden snail  Just wait til all my BN plecos grow up and I might have a spare male for your female. Congrats on a beautiful planted tank


haha yeah I forgot to mention the snail. She _is_ very pretty, thanks to you Andy. How's your water clearing up?


----------



## Alasse (Jul 23, 2008)

A stunning tank indeed!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Isn't this the prettiest setup you've ever seen? lol :redface: I'll do it right my second time, I promise haha. :tongue:
> 
> FTS


Fantastic!! 

Only 1 thing you should change. I think the red plant on the left of the wood would do better on the right side. Then I would put the amazon on the left of the wood. 

From what I have read the amazon needs to be clipped to keep it from taking over the tank. Was told by 1 whom had a 29 gallon tank that he had to tear down half of his tank to get a amazon out.


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

i realy like it..... i like it more than most of the others imho.... it looks more natural 

do you separate your females guppies when they give birth or just let them get on with it?
and how do the rams do with the fry?

i love it


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> Only 1 thing you should change. I think the red plant on the left of the wood would do better on the right side. Then I would put the amazon on the left of the wood.
> 
> From what I have read the amazon needs to be clipped to keep it from taking over the tank. Was told by 1 whom had a 29 gallon tank that he had to tear down half of his tank to get a amazon out.


Hilde,

Thanks for your suggestion. I'll take it into consideration and see how it works out after I move. I'll be moving in mid May so the tank will be rescaped after the move. I will keep updates for all who are interested in how it will turn out. I hope I don't mess things up too much since this will be my first time moving _any_ planted tank.

As for this sword plant, it can take up alot of room in the tank, but I chose to prune it at least twice a month to keep it looking the way it is. I think it sets off the tank fairly well with those big green leaves. I stopped dosing phospates for a week and the older leaves started developing holes in them. Now I'm dosing phosphates again and the leaves are much greener and no more holes, but staghorn is rearing it's ugly head again. 



timme278 said:


> i realy like it..... i like it more than most of the others imho.... it looks more natural
> 
> do you separate your females guppies when they give birth or just let them get on with it?
> and how do the rams do with the fry?
> ...


Thanks! 

As for the guppies, I started out with segregating the fry from the rest of the community as they were born. I ended up releasing the batch into the tank population a little too early so I ended up with only 6 (out of 30) that actually made it to adulthood. The Rams are excellent hunters if thats what you're asking.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*latest update*

Trying out some Downoi... not really sure how they'll do.









I forgot the name of this plant... got if from legomaniac... Awesome plant!









Geisemann's and a 10,000K 









This is how it looks after a major trim. Sold about 60 E. Tennellus', moved some L. Aromatica from the left to the right, planted various hygros, and hacked down all my Bacopa Caroliniana.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I forgot the name of this plant... got if from legomaniac... Awesome plant!


Ludwigia glandulosa roud:. Give it time, it'll turn blood red under your Geisemanns. Is that the Hygro I sent you right in the middle of the tank? Man that really took off for you.

Awesome looking tank man. I'm super jealous of your photo-taking skills :icon_smil


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

...wow. One of the nicest tanks I've seen in a while.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Ludwigia glandulosa roud:. Give it time, it'll turn blood red under your Geisemanns. Is that the Hygro I sent you right in the middle of the tank? Man that really took off for you.
> 
> Awesome looking tank man. I'm super jealous of your photo-taking skills :icon_smil


Thanks Lego!! I was actually looking around for Ludwigia glandulosa and they were right under my nose. I feel so stupid now haha. I bought some from cwilfinger but hers don't look anything like yours.... they have flimsier leaves (yours are very stiff) and smaller stems... however they have pink undersided leaves, which your's don't. I'll post pics up tomorrow for comparison. 

I suck at photography. 



jfrank85 said:


> ...wow. One of the nicest tanks I've seen in a while.


Thanks friend!! roud:


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I am so jelious! Those reds are great. You have three things I have not gotten back since my tank died: Male Yellow mystery snails, ABN and GBR.


----------



## ICPjuggla (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, I love this tank.. Looks great...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Thanks guys, I really appreciate the positive feedback. 

Take a look at these next pics of my 2 "different" looking Ludwigia Glandulosa

1. These are from legomaniac (already coloring up nicely) :thumbsup:


















2. These are from cwilfinger 









My question is, do same plants look different if they come from different water conditions? Or are these just totally 2 different plants?


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't comment much on your aquatic progress but I must say your photographic skilled has improved immensely. Beautiful photos. Keep up the good works my friend and good luck with your move next week  Just don't move too far away!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The second Ludwigia looks a lot like _L. brevipes_ or _L. repens x arcuata_. Nice looking plant, regardless.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AquaVu said:


> I can't comment much on your aquatic progress but I must say your photographic skilled has improved immensely. Beautiful photos. Keep up the good works my friend and good luck with your move next week  Just don't move too far away!


Thanks Andy! I'll still be in town :hihi:



legomaniac89 said:


> The second Ludwigia looks a lot like _L. brevipes_ or _L. repens x arcuata_. Nice looking plant, regardless.


Well that suxx .... It's ok though since she just pretty much gave them to me. 

About the Hygro's you were asking about... yes those are the ones I got from you... Sunset hygro right? Green with white veins and the tips are kinda pink. I may have some sort of difficiency though because, some of the leaves stay folded, even on some older leaves. What could be causing this?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*mini rescape after moving*

So I finally got done moving to a new apartment and got my tank resettled. I just saved half the water with a few 5 gal jugs. Left 1/4 water with all my livestock and plants in tact. Threw it in the UHAUL and drove it to my new apt, about 10 miles. All my fish and shrimp did fine. Here's how it looks now after a mini rescape:










What is this plant called?









My downio haven't bounced back yet. Are these guys very slow growers or are they just not doing well in my tank? 









I took out the big Amazon Sword. I didn't know how much room that thing took up till now. Now I can collect more plants 









This is my new project that I just got today: 10gal rimless - just put some stems in there to get the tank cycling process going. Eventually I'm planning to do a Iwagumi with either dwarf HG or HC... stay tuned.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lookin good man! I love all the color contrasts you've got going.

BTW..._Polygonum praetermissum "Ruby"_ is your mystery plant. Looks like it's doing well for you. Keep it up!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Lookin good man! I love all the color contrasts you've got going.
> 
> BTW..._Polygonum praetermissum "Ruby"_ is your mystery plant. Looks like it's doing well for you. Keep it up!


Thanks lego! It's not much now but I'd say give it 2 weeks and all the Hygro will be well overgrown and fill up easily. The other red plant I got from you... (similar color to the Polygonium Ruby), is that a Hygro as well? 

I need to start writing down plant names. I'm as bad as I am with people names


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks lego! It's not much now but I'd say give it 2 weeks and all the Hygro will be well overgrown and fill up easily. The other red plant I got from you... (similar color to the Polygonium Ruby), is that a Hygro as well?
> 
> I need to start writing down plant names. I'm as bad as I am with people names


Hmmm...dark reddish-brown, long thin leaves, grows like wildfire? It's probably Hygro sp. "Tiger", I'm pretty sure I tossed some of that in your plant package. It was growing about 5"+ a week for me. A complete weed, for sure :icon_wink


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Hmmm...dark reddish-brown, long thin leaves, grows like wildfire? It's probably Hygro sp. "Tiger", I'm pretty sure I tossed some of that in your plant package. It was growing about 5"+ a week for me. A complete weed, for sure :icon_wink


haha that's the one. sp. Tiger, gotcha! Indeed it's the fastest growing "weed" in my tank at the moment. Does it grow immersed? I was thinking of just letting it hang out the tank since it grows so damn quick. :hihi:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> haha that's the one. sp. Tiger, gotcha! Indeed it's the fastest growing "weed" in my tank at the moment. Does it grow immersed? I was thinking of just letting it hang out the tank since it grows so damn quick. :hihi:


Oh yeah, it'll grow emersed. Just keep it fairly humid or the leaves will dry up quickly.

You know, they say that plants grow faster when emersed. I'm not sure I'd want to see how fast that one would grow when it's out of the water :icon_eek:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Oh yeah, it'll grow emersed. Just keep it fairly humid or the leaves will dry up quickly.
> 
> You know, they say that plants grow faster when emersed. I'm not sure I'd want to see how fast that one would grow when it's out of the water :icon_eek:


I'll let you know how it grows out lol. Flowers possible? I'm thinking of hanging my lights to gain more clearance above the tank. That would also eliminate the heat from the lamps being too close to the tank surface.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I'll let you know how it grows out lol. Flowers possible? I'm thinking of hanging my lights to gain more clearance above the tank. That would also eliminate the heat from the lamps being too close to the tank surface.


I've never seen a Hygro Tiger flower before. That might be interesting to try. Give it a shot!


----------



## SP1313 (Nov 27, 2008)

Great looking tank!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, incredible tank! The colors are just beautiful!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice selection of plants and fish


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

nice vibrant tank. downoi can take time to acclimate and might even melt all of its leaves before sprouting new ones. just give it some time. good luck


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks SP1313, clwatkins10, vtkid, & malaybiswas! 

As for the downios, they are finally beginning to show some new growth. Slowly but surely. 

I just got some Tonina fluvaitilis and they are very beautiful. Hopefully they'll stay alive since I've been reading they require fairly acidic water which I don't have. I did however stick a few stems in my new 10gal tank which has ASI so those should be OK. I'll take new pics once the new growth sets in.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*update as of 5/28/09*

The growth has been pretty steady. Nothing drastic since the last update, only that I got some new Toninas in the middle back. Here are some random pics for you guys:










Slowly but surely the Downoi is starting to show signs of improvement.









Don't worry, he wasn't hunting Mr. Amano :icon_cool 









This little guy is one of my remaining male guppies I have left by his father who looks just like him. Very nice blue strain this is. 









Anybody know the name of this plant?









Last but not least, I started planting my new 10G rimless today with HC (courtesy of SP1313) Still looking for rocks for the hardscape. Oh, don't mind the HUGE light. It's a spare I had laying around, running one 10K 39W bulb. Hopefully it'll work for this setup for now.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

That plant looks like Lindernia anagallis. Tanks are looking good!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

what a beautiful male german blue you have there love the tank


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

love that picture of the ram and the amano shrimp lol. btw can you tell me more about the rex reactor? so the output of the filter goes into the bottom and co2 goes in the othr hole and it all comes out of the top tube? sorry for the confusion in my words haha. 

you have a really lovely tank. are you planning on moving far or close by since you said you are planning on moving.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

prjct92eh2 said:


> That plant looks like Lindernia anagallis. Tanks are looking good!


Thanks my friend. I'm finally making a list of all my plants. I suck at names, big time. :redface:



boltp777 said:


> what a beautiful male german blue you have there love the tank


Thank you! He's still too young to breed and it's driving me nuts. I want him to pair with my adult female, but he's still scared of her since she's twice his size. We'll just have to wait n see. 



itstony said:


> love that picture of the ram and the amano shrimp lol. btw can you tell me more about the rex reactor? so the output of the filter goes into the bottom and co2 goes in the othr hole and it all comes out of the top tube? sorry for the confusion in my words haha.
> 
> you have a really lovely tank. are you planning on moving far or close by since you said you are planning on moving.


Thank you! The Rex reactor inlet (top section) is connected to the filter outlet. The other end is the outlet, going straight to the tank. There is a small tube that feeds the CO2 into the reactor near the top of the reactor. Hope that explains it. BTW... the Rex Reactor is for sale. You interested?

As for the move, its already done.  No fish or plants died in the process


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

where did you get the 10 gal tank? it looks glass, yet the front and sides are one piece. I would love to get a custom tank size done that way. (assuming it IS glass)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zavikan said:


> where did you get the 10 gal tank? it looks glass, yet the front and sides are one piece. I would love to get a custom tank size done that way. (assuming it IS glass)


Yup it's glass. I swooped on it after looking for a tank for 2 weeks on the local Craigslist listings. Got it for $40, which I thought was an absolute steal. roud:


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

"the Rex Reactor is for sale" did you go back to the mini?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm using a Zoo Med PS-20 (rated @ 160gph). It's working great and have very fine bubbles that are hardly noticeable. I retract whatever I said before about this method because my plants are loving it. I also notice growth in my plants have picked up since the switch as well. You can easily overdose CO2 this way as well so watch your fish.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not much of an update, but here are some more pics for your viewing pleasure :icon_mrgr




























I'm going to let my L. aromatica's grow emersed to see how it turns out.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You're far better with a camera than I ever will be. The third pic, is that L. aromatica? If it is, that is some awesome coloration.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> You're far better with a camera than I ever will be. The third pic, is that L. aromatica? If it is, that is some awesome coloration.


Thanks man. Yup that picture is L. aromatica. Somehow this is the reddest I'm able to get mine to color up. I've seen some crazy red aromaticas online before though, just not sure how touched up they were.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few updates

- Put up a new Black background
- Took out the Tonina fluvalitus since they are not liking my hard water as expected.
- Tossed the Pearlweed since it wasn't exactly growing low how I'd expected it to grow. 
- Planted some left over HC from my 10g in place of the pearlweed.
- moved my L. glandulosa's to the right side 
- L. aromaticas are growing easily emersed. 

Here are some pics for you guys.

FTS









HC and L. glandulosa. I just hope my plecos don't uproot them.









random shot of the exquisite Sunset hygro









and here is where all the Toninas went. The ADA AS in this tank should keep them happy.









until next time...


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Really nice sharp - depth in your pictures! =) <3 ramirezi!
What camera do you use?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bastian said:


> Really nice sharp - depth in your pictures! =) <3 ramirezi!
> What camera do you use?


Thanks man. I shoot with a Canon 40D dSLR and my best lens that I own right now is the 17-55mm f/2.8 w/ IS. I also use my 50mm f/1.8 lens as well for my tank shots.


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Aah thats a nice camera indeed! And some expensive lenses!! :O
We are looking for the Canon EOS 450D + Tamron SP 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD ASL IF maybe little bit less professional than the 40D. But the 450D will be able to shoot pictures as those above right :O?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats some red L. glandulosa! Nice tank!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bastian said:


> Aah thats a nice camera indeed! And some expensive lenses!! :O
> We are looking for the Canon EOS 450D + Tamron SP 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD ASL IF maybe little bit less professional than the 40D. But the 450D will be able to shoot pictures as those above right :O?


The 450D is a bit outdated, considering there's so many new camera bodies out now. Seems like Canon is putting out a new camera body every other year with the vast technology nowdays. You can easily pick up a second hand 450D for cheap off craigslist. 

My last dSLR body was actually a 450D. Had it for 3 years. It's a good camera to start out with if this is going to be your first dSLR. It can take very nice pics when mated with a decent lens. The Tamron 17-50 is an excellent lens that's fairly inexpensive compared to other lens in it's class. I say with that lens and the 450D you can easily obtain quality pics. 

Good luck finding your new cam.

Nick


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks man. Yup that picture is L. aromatica. Somehow this is the reddest I'm able to get mine to color up. I've seen some crazy red aromaticas online before though, just not sure how touched up they were.


L. Aromatica can get really lush red under bright light. No touch up required. I have seen in AF and in my own tank. If you are not getting it was red try lowering your light panel if possible and you'll see the diference in a week or 2. 

Your plants & tank look great as it is right now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> L. Aromatica can get really lush red under bright light. No touch up required. I have seen in AF and in my own tank. If you are not getting it was red try lowering your light panel if possible and you'll see the diference in a week or 2.
> 
> Your plants & tank look great as it is right now.


I'm already as low as can go with the leg mounts on my fixture. I was actually thinking about raising it up to put it on hangars since they're growing emersed now. Thanks for the suggestion tho.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

wow. this tank is looking great...and good job handling the camera. i wish i could get such good contrast and depth of color. do you use any special flash for these shots?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> wow. this tank is looking great...and good job handling the camera. i wish i could get such good contrast and depth of color. do you use any special flash for these shots?


Thanks hydro! Your tanks are awesome man. 

I don't use any flash on any of those pics. Just the lighting from my tank lights. For contrast, I do however mess with the manual exposure setting on the camera for the best shot. :redface: The depth and color you're referring to is mainly in the lens. That's why good lens are outrageously, ridiculously expensive. The lens I use for these shots have an aperture of f/2.8 enabling me to get a very shallow depth of field. Shallow DOF gives you that out of focus foreground/background that most Point n Shoot cameras can't yield. 

Nick


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> The 450D is a bit outdated, considering there's so many new camera bodies out now. Seems like Canon is putting out a new camera body every other year with the vast technology nowdays. You can easily pick up a second hand 450D for cheap off craigslist.
> 
> My last dSLR body was actually a 450D. Had it for 3 years. It's a good camera to start out with if this is going to be your first dSLR. It can take very nice pics when mated with a decent lens. The Tamron 17-50 is an excellent lens that's fairly inexpensive compared to other lens in it's class. I say with that lens and the 450D you can easily obtain quality pics.
> 
> ...


Good advice, thanks! =) 
I dind't see a second hand cheap one for sale in the Netherlands 
But yeah 500D and 50D are a lot more expensive!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bastian said:


> Good advice, thanks! =)
> I dind't see a second hand cheap one for sale in the Netherlands
> But yeah 500D and 50D are a lot more expensive!


I just noticed you're not from the US lol. My bad. I don't think you even know what craigslist is, right? I could be wrong. :redface: Good luck my friend.

Nick


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Hahah no problem! I never heard from craigslist, but it sounds like a big site where you can offer all your second hand products =P


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright so it's def been a while since I've posted any updates on this tank so I thought I'd post a couple pics I took today for ya'll. It's almost to the overgrown point (best time for pics). There's a few changes if anyone notices :redface:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Beautiful tank!:thumbsup:


----------



## beginerplanted (Jul 1, 2009)

its way better than mine 
but i noticed you didnt have a glass cover under you nova extreme and ive been looking at buying it and they said you need the glass cover whats your take on that


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

great tank! i love the dark colors. 
its just the occasional peice of blue clownpuke that throws it off a bit. but its a spectacular tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful tank!:thumbsup:


Thank you very much :redface:.



beginerplanted said:


> its way better than mine
> but i noticed you didnt have a glass cover under you nova extreme and ive been looking at buying it and they said you need the glass cover whats your take on that


 Glass cover for the tank? I've always had my tank, open top. Never had any issues with the Nova Extreme fixture. Unless you have severe bubbles blowing up at the surface that may stain the plastic lens, there shouldn't be any problems with having an open top tank along with this fixture, let alone any other fixture. 



@[email protected] said:


> great tank! i love the dark colors.
> its just the occasional peice of blue clownpuke that throws it off a bit. but its a spectacular tank.


I'm sure you're talking about the blue rocks lol. Long story short, I didn't have enough Eco-complete when I first started out this tank so I left the "blue clownpuke" lol, mixed in with some peagravel as a bottom layer (BAD IDEA, I know... but I was a n00b back then :redface. Then I topped it off with Eco-complete. As time progressed and uprooting plants became the norm, those measly blue bastards started popping up. That's my other reason I'm chaning over to ADA AS very soon. :biggrin: Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## giraffe (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a Nova Extreme fixture over an open top and don't see any problems with it. The fixture has a splash guard. The blue clown puke kinda looks okay. It adds some color.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a small update.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sooooo...you rescaped this sucker yet? Or are you still waiting for the ADA AS?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Sooooo...you rescaped this sucker yet? Or are you still waiting for the ADA AS?


Bro, I'm still looking for plants as we speak lol. I got the ADA AS a week ago already. ADANA got some super fast service. Got that stuff in less than 2 days (it helped I only live 45 mins away :tongue. Off to the SnS again. 

Other than SnS where else can one get some quality plants? I took at look bubblesaquarium.com and they seem to have a great selection. I couldn't say the same for the prices though (outragous if you ask me). They're also based out of Hong Kong :icon_neut. I know alot of people reccomend aquariumplants.com so I may just get some from them if I can't find what i want in SnS. I'll have to post up a WTB thread soon. :icon_smil 

I'll keep everyone posted  I want to do it "right" this time around.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So while my tank is on hiatus, I decided to swap out some fish for some new ones. Got rid of my guppies & rasbora espei's. Got these: I need to take some better pics but these fish are phenomenal. Featherfin Rainbows I believe.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I call them threadfins. They are awesome.:icon_smil


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> I call them threadfins. They are awesome.:icon_smil


I love how they "flash" one another when they get excited. Awesome fish indeed. Can't wait till they color up more. 

Since I'm on the topic of fish, my male GBR finally matured and is now courting my fat female. They've been "dancing" quite a bit but I think since he's still a virgin:angryfire, he's not really doing it right lol. He seems as if he's fighting with her more than anything. Damn marital issues, even fish have them. :icon_mrgr I'll post pics up when I get home later for those who are interested to see how beautiful they've colored up due to this ritual. roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I just got me a new 40 breeder for my new setup. I think I'm going to keep this tank the way it is. It's going to take some time to gather up all the goodies I'm going to need for the new tank. While I'm waiting, here are some new shots of some of my fish.

Do they look like they're courting or fighting? 









Lamprologus ocellatus









Bloodfins









The little Ram that could









and the new Threadfin Rainbows


















and randomness


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I went ahead and did a little rescape while I'm waiting on a new stand to come in for my 40breeder. It should be here by mid next week so it'll be ON. For now, I had a bunch of blyxa japonicas floating around from a S&S buy as well as some rotala butterfly, and Xmas moss. Everything has been planted, and the E. tennellus are all out and being sold. I might save a few plants just to have, but I just got tired of looking at them I guess :smile:. A few pics for your enjoyment. 

Rotala sp narrow from Legomaniac89









Blyxa Japonicas 









Crypt Wendtii Bronze ?? 









FTS









Thanks for looking


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is it just me, or is the Rotala Green Narrow turning red?

Lookin freaking sweet dude! I think I'm about as excited as the 40B as you are :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Is it just me, or is the Rotala Green Narrow turning red?
> 
> Lookin freaking sweet dude! I think I'm about as excited as the 40B as you are :hihi:


Are yours not red? Only the tips are turning that color. I just wish I had more. I noticed they will grow sideways (not straight up) with good lighting.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Are yours not red? Only the tips are turning that color. I just wish I had more. I noticed they will grow sideways (not straight up) with good lighting.


Man, I have 130W of PC over my 20 long, and they stay perfectly green. Maybe it's just your Geisemann bulbs :icon_smil.

In the very near future, I'll have _loads_ of the stuff for sale, so if you want more, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I just realized you're in Santa Clara Where do you get most of your fish/plants?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey I just realized you're in Santa Clara Where do you get most of your fish/plants?


I've recently found a new source for fish, but as for the old fish... I got them from Petsmart (all tetras), GBR's - Fairy lake discus in Frisco, ABN plecos & cats - a breeder in Fresno, Lamprologus ocellatus - Little shop near the Great Mall (I forgot the name). 

As for plants, I get them from here  and also another local guy SP1313 and I have been trading stuff here n there. You got anything to trade, guessing you're in Santa Clara as well :smile:? 

If you haven't heard of this new "fish guy" PM me for details.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> As for plants, I get them from here  and also another local guy SP1313 and I have been trading stuff here n there. You got anything to trade, guessing you're in Santa Clara as well :smile:?
> 
> If you haven't heard of this new "fish guy" PM me for details.


Yeah I have alot of stuff to trade:hihi:

The "new fish guy" wouldn't happen to be Aquatic Design...or is it?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Yeah I have alot of stuff to trade:hihi:


Did you need any E. Tennellus or Limnophilia Guinea 'mini' broadleaf? I'm down for trades :hihi:



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> The "new fish guy" wouldn't happen to be Aquatic Design...or is it?


Your name is not Rick is it? lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

http://aquaticdesign.webs.com/contactinfomation.htm

Says his e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> http://aquaticdesign.webs.com/contactinfomation.htm
> 
> Says his e-mail is [email protected]


That's not the point. I guess you're name is not Rick then 

Yeah, he's the fish guy. Got my tank from him too. Good guy.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha I knew it

Have you ever been up to AFA?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha I knew it
> 
> Have you ever been up to AFA?


Once, when I was searching for my GBR's (about 6mos ago). Why? They've got some expensive stuff there that's for sure.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Once, when I was searching for my GBR's (about 6mos ago). Why? They've got some expensive stuff there that's for sure.


Yeah, it's a long way to drive just for a fish store:icon_frow

I realized I haven't commented on the tank - it looks awesome!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Yeah, it's a long way to drive just for a fish store:icon_frow
> 
> I realized I haven't commented on the tank - it looks awesome!


Thanks man. If you ever see anything you want to trade, lemme know. I've got collectoritis so I'll take anything nice and healthy. :hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> FTS


nice. really great photography everywhere i like the combinations of plant colors in here a lot.

i wonder if that crypt might be _C. undulata_. i have that one and 'Bronze' and it seems like that latter has longer petioles. of course, this could also be affected by light and other variables.


----------



## Nexxorcist (Nov 22, 2008)

your tank looks great! beautiful setup!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> nice. really great photography everywhere i like the combinations of plant colors in here a lot.
> 
> i wonder if that crypt might be _C. undulata_. i have that one and 'Bronze' and it seems like that latter has longer petioles. of course, this could also be affected by light and other variables.


Thanks hydro. 

I've always wondered what this Crypt really is. I still can't seem to pinpoint it. There is one picture on google (stolen below) that looks similar to my plant. It shows the distinctive tiger stripes on the leaves, but the picture is too green to really know for sure. My plants are not green at all.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually I'm really starting to lean towards _Crypt wendtii "Mi Oya"_ as the ID. Check this out.

So far, the one I'm growing emersed seems to look like a C. wendtii and I'm up to 3 emersed leaves, so hopefully I'll get a spathe out of it at some point


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Actually I'm really starting to lean towards _Crypt wendtii "Mi Oya"_ as the ID. Check this out.
> 
> So far, the one I'm growing emersed seems to look like a C. wendtii and I'm up to 3 emersed leaves, so hopefully I'll get a spathe out of it at some point


I think you're on to something lego. Keep me posted bro.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Small update.

Blyxas are starting to turn reddish... are they suppose to turn red? Sorry didn't take a closeup pic. Also planted Stargrass and threw in a maramo moss ball since I got it for free from SP1313. See if anyone can spot it. 

Everything just grows too fast in this tank. I've made up my mind and will probably be tearing down this tank to do my 40 breeder. This will probably be the last pic I post of this tank :icon_sad: *sniff sniff* 









Oh well, I GOT THE 40 Breeder UP... FINALLLY! This is all I've got so far. As you can see, the water is still a little cloudy. Don't mind the hideous HOB on the side.... it's got the good bacteria in it from my 10g so it's helping it cycle for now. I'll do a formal Journal on it soon I promise. I've been too impacted with work, kids, wife, kids, wife........ you get the picture? So much more I could be doing, so little time. Anyway, I worked with what I had so here she blows: Let me know what you all think about my rock scape. I was really unsure of this and finally gave in and went with this look (lay it on me, I want the truth, bad or good):









BTW, there's alot more plants that will be going into this tank so please keep that in mind  I'm mostly looking forward to the UG that's currently in the mail to go along the bottom section of the rock mountain. Hopefully this will creat a flowing effect down towards the flat area. The middle plant is Rotala sp Green narrow, left- Rotala macrandra 'Green', and Lindernia sp.'India'. I also planted a patch of E. tennellus in the flat area to the right.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw sorry to hear that you'll have to tear down the tank Do you mean you'll be transferring some of the plants to the 40 breeder, or selling all of them?

Yes, Blyxa turns red/bronze under high light and good ferts.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A 40B! How many bags of AS did you use?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Aaaw sorry to hear that you'll have to tear down the tank Do you mean you'll be transferring some of the plants to the 40 breeder, or selling all of them?
> 
> Yes, Blyxa turns red/bronze under high light and good ferts.


I'll be selling all the left over plants, and will be filling my new tank with the stock. I'll be posting in the S&S mid nextweek so stay tuned if you're interested. 



clwatkins10 said:


> A 40B! How many bags of AS did you use?


Like I said bro, I used what I had haha

I used 2 & 1/3 - 9ltr bags of AS and also used some Turface (the lighter foreground stuff in the pic). This will be my first time using this stuff, but I've heard good things about it so...**fingers crossed**

I think 3 - 9ltr bags would've been perfect for 40 breeders.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Like I said bro, I used what I had haha
> 
> I used 2 & 1/3 - 9ltr bags of AS and also used some Turface (the lighter foreground stuff in the pic). I think 3 - 9ltr bags would've been perfect.


Sorry I missed that. Thanks for the tip. I was planning on buying 27L of it for mine, but was hoping that I could get away with using less. lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> Sorry I missed that. Thanks for the tip. I was planning on buying 27L of it for mine, but was hoping that I could get away with using less. lol


27 liters will give you a nice slope to work with. I'd guess if it was all flat, it'd give you a 3 inch thickness all around. You can always use Turface if you need more thickness lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a shot at the 40breeder with my brand new stand: I really need to get a devoted thread for this sucker.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

that's a shame to hear that the 39G has to go--that last picture you post is especially nice--but i'm sure that the new 40 breeder will be just as inspired.

i like that rockscape. it's different. the way that it is off to the one side creates a sense of great space in the open area of the tank. the only thing i would suggest would be perhaps a larger rock or two in that group if you can find some. so that they will still be visible as plants grow in.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> that's a shame to hear that the 39G has to go--that last picture you post is especially nice--but i'm sure that the new 40 breeder will be just as inspired.
> 
> i like that rockscape. it's different. the way that it is off to the one side creates a sense of great space in the open area of the tank. the only thing i would suggest would be perhaps a larger rock or two in that group if you can find some. so that they will still be visible as plants grow in.


Thanks hydro! I am torn at letting it go, but I have no funds atm to get new equipment if I was to keep it. The new tank is gonna go through it's rights of passages to maturity, but I'm sure it'll be alot easier this time around . 

I can not dissagree with you on the rockscape. Thank you for pointing that out. I'll have to schedule another rock gathering trip soon to find me a bigger rock.

Actually, I stole this sloping idea from legomaniac89's 20L . lol Is'nt it great!!?? Thanks for the inspiration lego! haha


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408;887882Actually said:


> Haha no problem bro! I love the rockscape you've got going there, but I'm a bit worried that the smaller ones are gonna get swallowed up by the plants once they start growing. I would have to agree with hydrophyte: if you find some good-sized stones to go in that grouping, it'll look a-maz-ing.
> 
> You seen Ugly Genius' Riven Impact (last incarnation of Riven Tanglewood, in the Nano Tanks Forum)? The way that main rock stood out against the plants was incredible! I think if you could do that with, say, three rocks instead of one, then you got one heck of a scape going roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Haha no problem bro! I love the rockscape you've got going there, but I'm a bit worried that the smaller ones are gonna get swallowed up by the plants once they start growing. I would have to agree with hydrophyte: if you find some good-sized stones to go in that grouping, it'll look a-maz-ing.
> 
> You seen Ugly Genius' Riven Impact (last incarnation of Riven Tanglewood, in the Nano Tanks Forum)? The way that main rock stood out against the plants was incredible! I think if you could do that with, say, three rocks instead of one, then you got one heck of a scape going roud:


If only I can get my hands on some stones like UG's. :icon_cry: I'm sure this scape will change as time progresses, so who knows. Thanks for the suggestion man and also thanks for the Rotala's. I know they're gonna look pretty fresh in this tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> If only I can get my hands on some stones like UG's. :icon_cry: I'm sure this scape will change as time progresses, so who knows. Thanks for the suggestion man and also thanks for the Rotala's. I know they're gonna look pretty fresh in this tank.


Actually the place that I found my 10 gallon rimless at (The Aquarium Showroom) has a counter dedicated to ADA products with about the same prices as the AFA store. You could try looking for ADA rocks there:thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Actually the place that I found my 10 gallon rimless at (The Aquarium Showroom) has a counter dedicated to ADA products with about the same prices as the AFA store. You could try looking for ADA rocks there:thumbsup:


Thanks Zoo. I was just there about a week ago, but I was not looking for rocks. That's probably how I missed it. I know Dolphin has plenty of nice rocks too. I just don't want to pay an arm and a leg for them. We'll have to see. I wish I had my own bank account sometimes.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

This tank has been officially torn down and I've moved all the plants I wanted to the new tank. Today the fish are going into the new tank. The 40B is planted! Not quite what I had in mind but I think it'll be fine once it fills in.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see what you do with the 40. You going to create a new journal for it or just continue it in this one?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> I can't wait to see what you do with the 40. You going to create a new journal for it or just continue it in this one?


I'd like to show everyone how it looks like atm but my damn BNP's are tearin up the tank. The ADA AS & turface are a lot lighter than my last substrate so it's easily dislodged when a fish like the BNP's play in it. I'll most likely make a new journal when I get the chance. I'm just dissapointed these fish will really take the boot now, since they've uprooted most of my UG :angryfire. Anybody want these fish?


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I know this thread is no more, but I must say that this picture:










is the greatest! Looks like a Ram/Shrimp stand off! Love it :tongue:


----------

